# Moots 2014 Vamoots RSL Titanium 14lbs 8oz



## Motomatt (Aug 28, 2004)

MotoMatt » Blog Archive » Moots 2014 Vamoots RSL Titanium With Wheels I Built 14lbs 8oz


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

very hot! can you tell us what wheels and crankset are installed?

thanks!


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Looks like a Clavicula crank with a KCNC Cobweb chainring. The rims are Enve. Has someone been shopping at FairWheelBikes?

It might look even better with red hoods (once you go back to black tape). Very nice bike!


----------



## Tachycardic (Mar 31, 2013)

Agree with above...beautiful bike, but the white tape needs to go!


----------



## Motomatt (Aug 28, 2004)

Thank you :thumbsup:
Wheels : ExtraLite Hubs ENVE Smart System 3.4 Tubular Rims Sapim CX Ray 1190gr Bladed Spokes
MotoMatt » Blog Archive » ExtraLite Hubs ENVE Smart System 3.4 Tubular Rims Sapim CX Ray Bladed Spokes 1190gr
Crankset: Clavicula with a KCNC Cobweb chainrings



dnice said:


> very hot! can you tell us what wheels and crankset are installed?
> 
> thanks!


----------

